# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Slotted waveguide 180 deg, 14 dBi

## dti

Πρόκειται για ιδιοκατασκευή κάποιου από το Perth της Αυστραλίας.
Εχουν συνδεθεί πάνω της από 30 χλμ. περίπου απόσταση!!!

Η φωτογραφία μιλάει μόνη της:



Περισσότερα για αυτή την ιδιοκατασκευή εδώ.

Αρκετές ακόμη ενδιαφέρουσες φωτό αυτής της κεραίας εδώ.

Πωλείται προς 250 δολάρια Αυστραλίας (νομίζω).

----------


## sdd

Exw kanei mia kouventa me to ggeorgan gia auto to design - den einai original design tou Trevor Marshall, opws nomizoun polloi, alla poly paloioterh istoria

Exw psaksei poly thn periptwsh - to asteio einai oti ta "epishma" design calculations ( kathoti polloi zhtoun "antenna design programs" gia mikrokymata) bgazoun swsta performing designs sta 10 GHz (opou th xrhsimopoioun polloi radio amateurs, opws kai sta 24 GHz, san beacon) alla sta 2.4 Ghz to "official" design then apodidei ta anamenomena, me arketa xamhlotero gain, gia logous poun den exei kataferei na ekshghsei kaneis!!!

Ayta gia osous nomizoun oti oti symbainei sta VHF/UHF isxyei kai gia mikrokymata
Epishs - o logos pou elaxistoi asxolountai me Yagi sth syxnothta ayth einai oti liga xiliosta na xefygeis apo to design, to gain mporei na pesei sto miso
Gia auto einai poly dyskilo na ftiaxtei ftini mass-produced yagi sth banda - h Poynting, an th proseksete, einai mallon pressaristh, apo kaloupi


Diaforoi exoun paiksei me to "slotted waveguide" design, kai exoun brei oti douleuei kai me alouminio kai me fthno "mild steel", akoma kai me waveguide ftiagmeno apo fylla alouminiou (paxos panta gyrw sta 3 mm)

alliws xreiazesai to legomeno "karre" pou poulane oi alouminades

Th diastash twn 100mm x 50 mm pou deinei kai o Marshall ( h 3 inch x 2 inch) den exw kataferei na th brw sthn Ellada (yparxei 40 x 100, 50 x 140, k.l.p) 
alla telika katalaba oti mono h megalh diastash paizei rolo sto waveguide design - shmasia exoun ta 100mm, dhl h megalh pleyra, gia na ypologisei kaneis swsta tis trypes.

Ayto den apokleiei kai diaforetika megethi - mono pou opws eipame, ta "official" calulations den dinoun swsto apotelesma sta 2.4Ghz!!!

Opote basizesai sto design kapoiou pou to exei testarei kai douleuei, kai to antigrafeis 100%

Milame gia ena koufio alouminenio swlina orthogwnias diatomhs, ligotero apo 1.5 m (ta karre einai 6metra) opou prepei kaneis na anoiksei merikes stroggyles trypes kai merika slots 60mm x 8 mm (h ligo parapanw) se sygkekrimena shmeia
Ama thelei, bazei kai teflon tape panw apo ta slots - prosthetoume kai ena N connector me to perifhmo whip, bale kai dyo epipleon fylla alouminiou kai silikonh, kai auto einai to synoliko kostos

Dhladh milame gia mapa lefta gia mia 16+ dBi omni, h 180 sector
me orizontia omws polwsh - 
ektos an th rizoume parallhla me to edafos
Opote to pattern allazei, kai tote kanei kalytera gia backbone antenna !!!

To idio design, anoigontas trypes sto pisw meros, ginetai kai omni 16+ dBi (!!!)
Yparxoun 4, 8, kai 16 slot design (mia pleyra, h omni exei diplasia slots)
Parapanw apo 16 den fainetai na beltiwnoun shmantika to performance

To idio design xrhshmopoiun kai oi phased array antennas twn megalwn radar ereunas, akoma kai se doryforous (se 2-D arrays, bazontas dhl pollous tetoious waveguides parallhla)

To sygkekrimeno design opws eipame einai horizontally polarized, an to geroume 90 moires kai erthei parallhla me to edafos, ekpempei vertically polarised

To vertical beamwidth (se horizontal pol) einai kalutero apo tis synithismenes omni se antistoixa gain numbers, kapou 8-12 moires

Opte me to idio design exeis kai omni kai 180 sector - alla thelei prosoxh to polarization

----------


## MAuVE

> Th diastash twn 100mm x 50 mm den exw kataferei na th brw sthn Ellada (yparxei 40 x 100, 50 x 140, k.l.p) alla telika katalaba oti mono h megalh diastash paizei rolo sto waveguide design - shmasia exoun ta 100mm kai to paxos (gurw sta 3-4mm) gia na ypologisei kaneis swsta tis trypes.
> Ayto den apokleiei kai diaforetika megeth - mono pou opws eipame, ta "official" calulatios den dinoun swsto apotelesma sta 2.4Ghz!!!


Στά όσα κατά πλειοψηφία σωστά έγραψες έχω να συμπληρώσω τα εξής :
α) Στον Πειραιά Arenal SA, Κ. Μαυρομιχάλη 12 και αδιέξοδο Γραβιάς τηλ. 4176452, 4177126, 4121638 θα βρείς 5μέτρο προφίλ 100x50x2mm προς 5,28 ευρώ το κιλό. Τα 5 μέτρα βγάζουν άνετα 3 κεραίες. Θα στο κόψουν επιτόπου στα τρία γιά ευκολία στη μεταφορά.

β) Στα περί περιστροφής της πολώσεως έχω διαφορετική γνώμη. Γιά να κατασκευασθεί κεραία με κατακόρυφη πόλωση οι εντορμές (σχισμές) πρέπει να γίνουν στην στενή πλευρά σχεδόν οριζόντιες (με εναλλάξ κλίση πάνω/κάτω -θέλει σχήμα γιά να γίνει καταννοητό). 

γ) Ενώ έχω βρεί πολλά προγράμματα γιά υπολογισμό της οριζόντιας πόλωσης, δεν έχω βρεί κανένα γιά την κατακόρυφη.

δ) Γνωρίζω μηχανουργείο που αν του δώσουμε το σχέδιο θα μας κάνει την κατασκευή σε φρέζα CNC

----------


## dti

> δ) Γνωρίζω μηχανουργείο που αν του δώσουμε το σχέδιο θα μας κάνει την κατασκευή σε φρέζα CNC


Επειδή μάλλον τα σχέδια δεν θα μας τα δώσει εύκολα ο κατασκευστής της κεραίας, μήπως αν αγοράζαμε μία, θα μπορούσαμε να την αναπαράγουμε πολύ φθηνότερα;

----------


## MAuVE

> Επειδή μάλλον τα σχέδια δεν θα μας τα δώσει εύκολα ο κατασκευστής της κεραίας, μήπως αν αγοράζαμε μία, θα μπορούσαμε να την αναπαράγουμε πολύ φθηνότερα;


Γιά οριζόντια πόλωση σας βγάζω όσα σχέδια θέλετε. Αλλά μας εξυπηρετεί ;
Το ενδιαφέρον είναι στην κατακόρυφη πόλωση

----------


## sdd

Gia swlhna 100 x 50 x 3 mm yparxoun leptomerh sxedia 

Yparxoun sto net kai diafora alla designs me paromoia megethi



O 100 x 50 x 2mm swlhnas
(akribws? Mporei na to metrhsei me ena organo?)
dinei 96mm kai 46 mm peripou inside dimensions

--------------------
The base extrusion for all my slotted waveguides is 4 inch by 2 inch O.D. rectangular aluminum tubing with approx 1/8 inch thick walls. Inside dimensions are 3.756x1.756 inches (*95.4mm x 44.6mm*). These inside dimensions are critical, and must be within +- 0.040 inches or +-1mm if the antenna center frequency is to be +- 1 channel.
--------------------


opote to 100 x 50 x 2 mporei ka na pesei peripou sta idia me to US design


Epishs:
--------
100mm x 50mm x 3mm Metric size tubing: 
use the same 161mm wavelength and dimensions as for the US designs, but offset the feed point 15mm from center line instead of 10mm  to bring the resultant SWR closer to unity. 
--------



Exw thn entypwsh oti h keraia ekpempei se vertical pol ama th fereis parallhla me to edafos
Exeis dei kati pou anaferei oti xreiazetai allh sxediash?

-------------------
"...Sometimes it is useful to have a highly directional antenna. For example, when installing a point-to-point link between two buildings it is not desirable to have a wide angle of coverage. Any interference from other 802.11b devices (or microwave ovens) that are in the radiation zone will affect your link integrity.

The ideal antenna for such a situation is a dish...
But, if a 16 slot waveguide antenna *is turned to a horizontal position, parallel with the ground, it will radiate vertical polarization*. Its directivity in this plane is extremely good. As you can see from the diagram to the left,

http://www.trevormarshall.com/elevation7a.gif

(gia omni, h 180 deg sector exei ena lobo)

most of the spurious lobes are more than 20 dB down from the main signal, and they are very narrow (click to enlarge the image). *This performance is comparable with my commercial HP2419G Parabolic Grid Antenna*...
So, if you don't have a dish handy, consider the possibility of using a pair of these slotted waveguides, parallel to the ground. They will work well. Very well... 
----------------------------------------



Profanws, sth thesh ayth, metahineitai kai o lovos - to anoigma katakoryfa einai pleon 180 deg enw orizontia 5+ moires (oti prepei gia tight pattern, gati me 180 moires hor pattern den kanei gia point-to-point link se poleis!!!!)
Bebaia o doryforoi pou kanoun signal intelligence tha ta paixoune...



twra pws ginetai me aplws tis idies trypes apo thn allh meria na ginetai omni toso apla kai omorfa - sigoura exhghtai apo th theoria twn waveguides, alla to mono pou me apasxolei einai oti douleuei!!!!!!!

Xreaizetai epishs kai ena aplo metalliko "wing" gia na "omorfynei" to pattern ka na apalynei ta "sharp edhges" sto diagramma tou gain



Eixa thlefwnhsei se ena typo me hlektroniko torno pisw apo th Lion Hellas sto Peristeri kai mou eixe pei 100-150 euro gia ena kommati, an tou edina akribws tis diastaseis gia na programmatisei
Oi times den prepei na diaferoun poly -

ginetai bebaia kai me to xeri - ta slots den einai anagkh na einai apoluta otrhogwnia, mporei kai na einai rounded stis akres
Opote anoigoume dyo stroggyles (!!) trypes sta dyo akra tou "slot" position, kai me ena ergaliaki twn 8 mm (h oso xreiazetai) tis enwnoume, kai ftiaxnoume to slot
To po aplo einai bebaia ena nibbler-type tool (pressa) na "xtyphsei" to swlhna me th swsth kefalh X x Y mm - den xerw omws mhpws 2mm paraeinai lepto gia na anteksei

Pantws kai atsali 100 x 50 x 3 h paromoio prepei na douleuei OK - to oti tha einai barytero, mikro to kako

Gia xalko den xerw

----------


## MAuVE

> Exw thn entypwsh oti h keraia ekpempei se vertical pol ama th fereis parallhla me to edafos
> Exeis dei kati pou anaferei oti xreiazetai allh sxediash?
> 
> Profanws, sth thesh ayth, metahineitai kai o lovos - to anoigma katakoryfa einai pleon 180 deg enw orizontia 5-10 moires (oti prepei gia tight pattern, gati me 180 moires hor pattern den kanei gia point-to-point link se poleis!!!!)


Τι εφαρμογή μπορεί να έχει ένα τέτοιο διάγραμμα; (σα δίσκος από δισκοπρίονο θα είναι)

Εχω σκεφθεί και έναν άλλο τρόπο κατασκευής. Φτιάχνεις στην στράντζα ένα "Π" με χειλάκια και μπροστά του βάζεις τυπωμένο κύκλωμα στο οποίο έχεις κάνει etch τα δίπολα. Φτιάχνεται εύκολα, θέλει όμως προσοχή στην στεγανοποίηση γιά να μη μπάζει νερά. Το υλικό του τυπωμένου κυκλώματος θέλει προσοχή γιά απώλειες και εr. Υπάρχουν κάτι χρώματος άσπρου (δεν θυμάμαι την σύνθεση) που είναι κατάλληλα γι΄αυτές τις συχνότητες.

Τα δίπολα αυτά βάσει της αρχής της δυαδικότητας (duality principle) έχουν την αντίθετη συμπεριφορά από τα σύρματινα (αγωγός-κενό, ρεύμα-τάση, κ.λπ.) Γιά το λόγο αυτό τα οριζόντια δίνουν κατακόρυφη πόλωση και αντίστοιχα τα κατακόρυφα-οριζόντια. 
Η κατανομή της ηλεκτρικής και μαγνητικής συνιστώσας στα εσωτερικά τοιχώματα του κυματοδηγού καθορίζει το που θα κοπούν οι σχισμές. Κατά μήκος του κυματοδηγού υπάρχει μεταβολή των συνιστωσών (gradient) πράγμα που το εκμεταλεύεσαι. Δεξιά και αριστερά του άξονα συμμετρίας υπάρχει διαφορά φάσης 180 μοιρών και έτσι μπορείς να βάζεις ένα δίπολο ανά λ/2κυματοδηγού. (180 μοίρες από το λ/2κυμ offset + 180 μοίρες από το δεξιά-αριστερά βγαίνουν όλα τα δίπολα συμφασικά).
Στην κατακόρυφη πόλωση όπως είπα, οι σχισμές κόβονται στην μικρή πλευρά. Σε αυτή γιά τους κατώτερους ρυθμούς οι γραμμές είναι κάθετες στον άξονα. Αν δηλαδή κόψεις παράλληλα με αυτές δεν θα υπάρχει διέγερση του διπόλου αφού θα είναι σε ισοδυναμική επιφανεια. Γιά το λόγο αυτό τις κόβουν κεκλιμμένες μέχρι 45 μοίρες. Η κλίση έδώ είναι το αντίστοιχο μέγεθος της απόστασης από το κέντρο της άλλης κεραίας. Το δεξιά-αριστερά αντικαθίσταται από την εναλλαγή της κλίσης ανά δίπολο. Ετσι και σε αυτή την περίπτωση μπορείς να βάζεις δίπλα ανά λ/2κυμ. και να βγαίνουν συμφασικά. Θυμάμαι μία τέτοια στο Πολυτεχνείο που κάναμε ασκήσεις, δίπλα σε μία slotted line.

----------


## sdd

> Επειδή μάλλον τα σχέδια δεν θα μας τα δώσει εύκολα ο κατασκευστής της κεραίας, μήπως αν αγοράζαμε μία, θα μπορούσαμε να την αναπαράγουμε πολύ φθηνότερα;


Ta sxedia eina public domain, kathoti to basiko design einai kai auto public domain - malista polloi exoun aplopoihsei drastika th sxediash pou proteinei o Marshall 
(p.x. ena feed me aplo whip kollhmeno sto N connector, ala cantenna, anti to "xwni" tou Marshall) kai exoun petyxei kai megalytera akoma gains me fthnotera ylika (steel anti aluminum tube)

To thema einai ti diastaseis swlhna mporoume na broume, opote briskoume apo ekei to design poy tairiazei kalytera!!!!!

H megalh eswterikh diastash tou waveguide kathorizei ta panta

Oxi kai poly episthmoniko, all den egine kai tipota...

To apotelesma metraei

----------


## sdd

> Εχω σκεφθεί και έναν άλλο τρόπο κατασκευής. Φτιάχνεις στην στράντζα ένα "Π" με χειλάκια και μπροστά του βάζεις τυπωμένο κύκλωμα στο οποίο έχεις κάνει etch τα δίπολα. Φτιάχνεται εύκολα, θέλει όμως προσοχή στην στεγανοποίηση γιά να μη μπάζει νερά. Το υλικό του τυπωμένου κυκλώματος θέλει προσοχή γιά απώλειες και εr. Υπάρχουν κάτι χρώματος άσπρου (δεν θυμάμαι την σύνθεση) που είναι κατάλληλα γι΄αυτές τις συχνότητες.



Ta waveguides ayta einai gia radar designs pou ekpempoun Kilowatts - sta 2.4Ghz me 0.1-4 watts, ena PCB microstrip design tha htan poly kalytero
To thema einai na to ftiaxei kai na to testarei kapoios!!!!

Pantws apo to na aneigeis trypes se ena swlhna den yparxei aploustero- ama fygei kai ligo to gain gia merika xiliosta, siga ta auga.

O kyndinos/thanatos panta sta antenna designs ths bandas einai to matching - ta baluns stis helical k.l.p. antennas einai merikes fores "black art" kai oxi episthmh

Sto slotted waveguides, eytyxws to bandwith range einai mikro - pragma kalo gia thn efarmogh mas - kai to SWR peftei poly konta sto minimum apo mono tou - to tuning mporei na ginei me dyo bides, alla apo oti exw dei den ephreazei sxedon katholou thn apodosh

to poly poly to tuning na bgei swstotero gia to kanali 2 h 11 anti gia to 6, sth mesh ths mpantas - mikro to kako

----------


## chr_dim

Εαν μου δωσετε το αλουμινιο και τις διαστασεις μπορω να σας φτιαξω 1 - 2 κομματια για τις δοκιμες σας. (Δωρεαν)

----------


## dti

Απ' ότι βλέπω υπάρχει αρκετή διάθεση να δοκιμάσουμε την κατασκευή αυτής της κεραίας.
Μήπως θα έπρεπε να ορίσουμε κάποια συνάντηση μεταξύ όσων έχουν τις γνώσεις και τα κατάλληλα μέσα για την κατασκευή της;
Τί λέτε για το Σαββατοκύριακο που έρχεται;

----------


## chr_dim

Εγω απο μηχανιυργικης πλευρας μπορω να βοηθησω πολυ.
Οσον αφορα τις γνωσεις περι wlan δεν ξερω αν θα σας εντυπωσιασω.

Για το Σ/Κ δεν το βλεπω προβλημα.

Αν θελεις ομως μπορεις να μου δωσεις το al και τα σχεδια για να μπορεσω να το εχω ετοιμο το Σ/Κ

----------


## Tbl

to 8ema exei xanazhth8ei kai edw : http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php? ... ht=slotted

bre mauve, enamisi xrono twra psaxnoume giayto to palioalouminio...

sigoura yparxei saytes tis diastaseis ???

legame kai emeis na ftiaxoume mia slotted, alla....

----------


## sdd

Dwste o kathenas ti diastaseis alouminia (h kai atsalia) exei brei, kai tha kanoume match to design

alla na einai metrhmena me organo, panw sto sygegrimeno swlhna, p.x. (tyxaia lew) 100.2 mm - h kalytera 100.23 mm - To external large side

kai perissotero prosoxh sto paxos gia na bgei to internal dimension (tha einai 0.4-4 mm, opote thelei prosektikh metrhsh)

epishs to eswteriko na einai "polished", na mhn exei katholou gratsounies, k.l.p.




Enas typos me 95 x 45 x 0.4 mm mild steel downpipe, psekasmeno me ZincAlum (= ftiniariko metallo) petyxe megalytero gain apo ton Marshall
Dinei kai kati exiswseis pou leei oti tou bghkane, alla mallon kata tyxh - 

Fysika me to 31mm whip ston N-connector

Arxizei me 1.8m swlhna, kai apo tis diastaseis briskei to swsto mhkos, kai kobei se ekeino to shmeio
Opote me 6metro bgainoun treis keraies

To "rezume" ths istorias, me ta links, einai edw

http://members.iinet.net.au/~mtszolk/wi ... wnpipe.cgi


sto Marshall design ta slots den einai offset apo th kentrikh grammh, sth dikh tou einai 


Gia to whip, nomizw h photo ta leei ola

To internal dimension pou tou bghke htan 94.2 mm 
(to idio peripou bgainei kai me 100mm swlhna me 3mm paxos --(100-(3+3)) -- autos xrhsimopoihse 
95 x 45 x 0.4
h mikrh pleyra eipame den paizei rolo, eite 45 einai eite 40 eite 50 mm.

Ola auta bebaia gia 8 slots, oxi 16 - pou pantws edwsan sth metrhsh 16 (vertical pol) ews 19 (horizontal pol) dBi !!!!!!!
kai ayto se dyo diaforetika tests



To diagramma tou bebeia einai mapa, se sxesh me to design tou Marshall, alla mas endiaferei to kentro tou mainlobe pou pianei ta 16-19 dBi

----------


## MAuVE

> bre mauve, enamisi xrono twra psaxnoume giayto to palioalouminio...


Και εγώ ψάχνω γιά τύπους υπολογισμού κατακόρυφης πόλωσης

----------


## MAuVE

> Fysika me to 31mm whip ston N-connector...
> 
> h mikrh pleyra eipame den paizei rolo, eite 45 einai eite 40 eite 50 mm.


Γιά πολλοστή φορά λέω ότι το μονόπολο λ/4 πρέπει να είναι ανάλογα με τη διάμετρο του κυλίνδρου 27-29 mm και όχι 31 που κυκλοφορεί ευρέως.

Η μικρή πλευρά του κυματοδηγού ορθογωνικής διατομής πρέπει να είναι ίση με το μισό, ή μικρότερη, από τη διάσταση της μεγάλης πλευράς

----------


## sdd

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sdd
> 
> Fysika me to 31mm whip ston N-connector...
> 
> h mikrh pleyra eipame den paizei rolo, eite 45 einai eite 40 eite 50 mm.
> 
> 
> Γιά πολλοστή φορά λέω ότι το μονόπολο λ/4 πρέπει να είναι ανάλογα με τη διάμετρο του κυλίνδρου 27-29 mm και όχι 31 που κυκλοφορεί ευρέως.
> 
> Η μικρή πλευρά του κυματοδηγού ορθογωνικής διατομής πρέπει να είναι ίση με το μισό, ή μικρότερη, από τη διάσταση της μεγάλης πλευράς


Opws leei kai sto link page pou perigrafei analytika th kataskeyh tou slotted waveguide (einai o monos pou dinei toso leptomereis odhgies)

*Cut so the length of the copper wire extends 31mm from the end of the metal shield of the N-Connector*


Gia th mikrh pleyra, yparxei enas periorismos

the wavelength of the resonant (dominant) frequency in the waveguide... is independent of material (!), and the small ID. (So long as the small ID is less than 1/2-wavelength).

----------


## dkounal

Κάτι έχω ακούσει για μια τέτοια κεραιούλα που φτιάξανε στο ΙΤΕ της Κρήτης με εντυπωσιακά αποτελέσματα...
Να ρωτήσω, να σας πω....

----------


## MAuVE

> Opws leei kai sto link page pou perigrafei analytika th kataskeyh tou slotted waveguide (einai o monos pou dinei toso leptomereis odhgies)


Μπερδεύεις το "λεπτομερείς" με το "ορθές"

----------


## sdd

Emena to mono pou me endiaferei einai na kanei transmit se kapoio kanali ths mpantas!!!! 

apo oti fainetai h sygegkrimenh kataskeyh exei testaristei dyo fores (toulaxisto) kai exei apodwsei, me +2dB apo to design tou Marshall - an xreiastei ligo limarisma to whip, auto afora autous pou tha dokimasoun na th ftiaxoun

Den prokeitai na diekdikhsw kapoia "patenta" h na zhthsw dikaiwmata - quote apo (tested and working) designs kanw 

Nomizw oti oi plhrofories apo to teleutaio URL (kai ta links) einai arketes gia opoion thelei ne kanei reproduce th sygekrimenh 8-slot katskeyh -yparxei kai schematic, kai step-by-step odhgies, kai Excel spreadsheet, k.l.p.

----------


## demisone

δεν βλεπω καμια εξελιξη στο θεμα αυτο και απογοητευομαι.... τελικα κανατε κατασκευη / δοκιμες κ.λ.π. ?? Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειναι ακρως εντυπωσιακο ετσι και οντως δουλευει τοσο καλα οσο λεει....

υ.γ. Αυτο ειναι το πρωτο μου post! καλωσορισα λοιπον!
υ.γ.: στην δημιουργεια του Tripolis wireless..... (Έτσι να πληθαινουν τα wireless δικτυα εν ελλαδι.....)

----------


## k3rst

Hello!

Edw sthn rafina o jijo exei ftiaksei mia tetoia keraia, me paromoies diastaseis, kai xthes kaname kapoies dokimes me poly etharintika apotelesmata!

H keraia pou exoume emeis exei diastaseis peripou (85x40)mm kai paxos gyrw sta 2mm. Oi sxismes einai anoigmenes mono apo thn mia pleyra (180 moires). To yliko den einai alouminio alla einai masif sydero, kai stis dyo akres exoume balei "tapes" apo alouminoxarto.

Oi dokimes pou kaname me mia pali homemade cantenna apo kouti stolishnaya se doriforiko piato edeiksan oti h slot leitourgouse mia xara apla eprepe na einai topothetimenh orizontia logo poloshs.

Etoimazoume kai defterh slot keraia gia peretairw metrhshs

kapoia stigmh tha anebasw merikes pics.

----------


## sdd

Stis metrhseis, dokimasate me thn antenna parallhla me to edafos? Auto ennoeis me "orizontia"?


Mono pou o 180 sector pleon einai sto katheto epipedo, kai to beam width eina mono 7-10 moires, opothe thelei prosektikh skopeush 
(h polwsh tote prepei na einai katheth, symfwna me ton Marshall)

Opote etsi einai kalytera gia point-to-point links



Erwthsh - fyllo h plaka atsaliou h alouminiou me paxos 2-3 mm pou mporw na brw?
Diastaseis - 1.2+ m mhkos h mia pleura, tha diplwthei gia na sxhmatistei o swlhnas

----------


## k3rst

nai orisonztia ennow parallhla me to edafos (giati h allh keraia eixe tetoia polwsh) molis etoimastei kai h defterh slot tha kanoume dokimes me katheti polwsh.

----------


## MAuVE

> nai orisonztia ennow parallhla me to edafos (giati h allh keraia eixe tetoia polwsh) molis etoimastei kai h defterh slot tha kanoume dokimes me katheti polwsh.


Μία διευκρίνιση:

Η πόλωση της κεραίας αυτής είναι σε περιστροφή 90 μοιρών από τον μακρύ άξονά της.
Ετσι, για να πάρεις ΚΑΘΕΤΗ πόλωση την έβαλες οριζόντια, τώρα που θα έχεις δύο και θα τις στήσεις ΚΑΘΕΤΑ θα έχεις *οριζόντια* πόλωση.

----------


## k3rst

Thx gia to ksekatharisma. Elpizw na mhn sas mperdepsa

----------


## Tbl

παραθετω αυτη εδω τη κατασκευη για slotted antenna που αποτι ειδα
εχει γινει με σπιτικα υλικα και οχι με το δυσευρετο αλουμινιο.



Απο: http://reseaucitoyen.be/?SlottedWaveGuide2

[/img]

----------


## sdd

H συγκεκριμενη κατασκευη χρησιμοποιει πολυ πυκνο styrofoam και αλουμινοχαρτο κουζινας

Απ΄οτι ξερω στην Ελλαδα δεν υπαρχει styrofoam οπως στη φωτο, αλλα υπαρχουν πλακες 1600 Χ 200 Χ 40 (???) χλ --- οποτε γινεται δουλεια.

Αλουμινοχαρτο σε ρολο, αλλα "βιομηχανικου" τυπου φτιαχνουν η Ελβαλ/Ετεμ και αλλοι, μπορει κανεις να βρει τετοια ρολα με μεγαλυτερο παχος απο το αλουμινοχαρτο κουζινας (υπαρχει σε διαφορα παχη, ελαχιστο πλατος ρολου πρεπει να ειναι στα 30 εκ περιπου - 100+100+40+40 χλ)

Βεβαια το παραπανω δεν κανει για εξωτερικη χρηση, αλλα βγαινει μια 8-σλοτ ομνι, 9-11 dBi , 10 μοιρες καθετη δεσμη, σε οριζοντια πολωση ------ για πειραματισμους

----------


## Acinonyx

Δεν ξέρω τι είναι αυτό το styrofoam, αλλά όπως φαίνεται στην φωτό πρέπει να είναι συμπαγές και σίγουρα θα έχει διαφορετική διηλεκτρική σταθερά απο τον αέρα την οποία δεν νομίζω να την βρούμε πουθένα γραμμένη στις προδιαγραφές του υλικού.
'Εκτος απο αυτό αν γίνει απο αλουμινόχαρτο δεν θ'αντέξει ούτε μια βδομάδα..  :: 
Επίσης, το 14dbi μου φαίνεται πολύ υπερβολικό...

----------


## sdd

Ειναι απο τα πιο κοινα υλικα και χρησιμοποιειται ευρυτατα για μονωσεις, κ.λ.π. 

Η σταθερα που αναφερεις ειναι ιση η μεγαλυτερη απο τον αερα

Στην Ελλαδα, απο τους πιο γνωστους κατασκευαστες ειναι η Dow στο Λαυριο, αμα θες οπωσδηποτε να μαθεις τις ιδιοτητες του μπορεις να επικοινωνησεις με τους υπευθυνους

Το βιομηχανικο αλουμινοχαρτο ειναι αρκετα ανθεκτικο - καμμια σχεση με της κουζινας. 

Για καλη και στιβαρη κατασκευη ομως, καλυτερα ειναι τα 5μετρα προφιλ 100 Χ 40 χλ που πουλανε οι αλουμιναδες (Αλουμυλ, κ.λ.π.)

14 dBi μπορει να βγαλει η 180 sector, η omni γυρω στα 2-3 dbi λιγοτερα.

----------


## Acinonyx

LOL!!! Αν πάρω και τους ρωτήσω ποιά είναι η διηλεκτρική σταθερά του storyfoam θα με πάρουν στο ψιλό... OK, 14 dbi μπορεί να βγάλει μια 180 sector, αλλά εγώ μιλούσα για την συγκεκριμένη...  ::  Anyway, ακόμη δεν ενδιαφέρομαι για μια τέτοια κατασκευή. Πάντως στο μοναστηράκι αγόρασα πρόσφατα φύλλο χαλκού (αρκετά χοντρό) για μια cantenna που είναι και πιο αγώγιμο απο το αλουμίνιο και μπορεί πολύ εύκολα κάποιος να το δουλέψει με το χέρι και να τυλίξει το υλικό αυτό...  ::

----------


## dkounal

Δείτε και αυτο: 
http://www.nabuk.org/main/page.php?page=antenne.htm

----------


## nvak

Κατασκέυασε κανείς αυτές τις κεραίες ?
Εχει γίνει καμία δοκιμή?  ::

----------


## sv9fbj

> Κατασκέυασε κανείς αυτές τις κεραίες ?
> Εχει γίνει καμία δοκιμή?


autes tis keraies tis kataskeyazoun kirios gia ATV ?
Kai pezoun kai poli kalla.

----------


## nvak

Για τα 2,4 υπάχει κανένα λεπτομερές σχέδιο -α ?
μπορούμε να τα δώσουμε για κοπή σε Laser και να κάνουμε δοκιμές  ::  
Η κατασκευή φαίνεται πανεύκολη

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Κατασκέυασε κανείς αυτές τις κεραίες ?
> Εχει γίνει καμία δοκιμή? 
> 
> 
> autes tis keraies tis kataskeyazoun kirios gia ATV ?
> Kai pezoun kai poli kalla.


ΑTV ?

Greeklish?  ::

----------


## wiresounds

> ΑTV ?


Το ATV (=Amateur Television) είναι ένα mode τηλεόρασης που χρησιμοποιούν οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες. Βάζουν έναν πολύ μικρό αναμεταδώτη ή μια κάμερα με πομπό, σε ένα μετεορολογικό μπαλόνι και το αμολάνε ή τα στήνουν κάπου ψηλά. Το frame rate είναι αρκετά χαμηλό, της τάξης του 1-5 fps.

Τα είχα ψάξει πριν 7 χρόνια.

Με ένα γρήγορο google

http://www.hamtv.com/

http://www.dxzone.com/catalog/Operat...ur_Television/

http://www.google.com.gr/search?hl=e...=atv+ham&meta=

----------


## MAuVE

> ΑTV ?


ATV = Amateur TeleVision (slow scan, narrow band TV)

----------


## sdd

> Για τα 2,4 υπάχει κανένα λεπτομερές σχέδιο -α ?
> μπορούμε να τα δώσουμε για κοπή σε Laser και να κάνουμε δοκιμές  
> Η κατασκευή φαίνεται πανεύκολη


Ποιος κανει τετοιες κοπες και που? 
Ας μην ειναι και με λειζερ...

Μιλαμε για ενα σωληνα 800mm Χ 100mm Χ 50mm με παχος 3mm (ολα αυτα στο περιπου) οπου χρειαζονται να ανοιχτουν 8-16 τρυπες 60mm Χ 8mm (περιπου)

Το design χρησιμοποιειται και για ΑΤV και κυριως για beacons στα 10 και 24 GHz

Για beacons υπαρχουν και ετοιμες, 97 ευρο (10 GHZ)

http://www.mega-kom.de/shop/index.htm?a ... 10_ghz.htm

----------


## nvak

Υπάρχουν πολlοί με κοπές laser στην αγορά.
Είναι η πιό φθηνή και σωστή λύση. Ξέχνα τα μηχανουργεία
Ειδικά για σωλήνα ξέρω ότι κόβει ο Σκλάβος δεν θυμάμαι τηλ
δοκίμασε ακόμη στον Σάβα τηλ 6625360, ή στην ΒΕΤΑ τηλ 2400060
αν δεν βρής σε αυτούς να ψάξω να βρώ το τηλ του Σκλάβου (κάπου έχω διαφημιστικό του )

Υπάρχει κανένας που να δοκίμασε τις κεραίες του θέματος ?
σαν να είδα μία τέτοια σε φωτογραφία από τον John70  ::

----------


## enaon

Στο Bliz και στο john70 υπαρχουν σιγουρα. Τις εχω φτιαξει απο τσιγκο και οι τρύπες εγιναν με dremel, περιπου 14db αποδοση, γενικα πολυ καλες κεραιες. 
Πληροφορίες και σχέδια στο rar.

----------


## john70

> Στο Bliz και στο john70 υπαρχουν σιγουρα. Τις εχω φτιαξει απο τσιγκο και οι τρύπες εγιναν με dremel, περιπου 14db αποδοση, γενικα πολυ καλες κεραιες. 
> Πληροφορίες και σχέδια στο rar.


Κρύβε λόγια ...... 

Πέρα απο κάθε φιλικό σχόλια η Bliz-οκατασκευη είναι άψογη , πολυ καλή και με καλό λοβό (απο ότι έδειξε στην πράξη) . Και όταν λέμε 180 είναι 180 , απο πίσω με laptop και panel στο site survey δεν την πιάνεις.

Μακάρι και τα καλώδια του enaon να είχαν την ίδια επιτυχία στην κατασκευή τους  ::   ::

----------


## nvak

Ακολούθησα όσες πληροφορίες μάζεψα καθώς και ένα ωραίο tutorial που βρήκα στον κόμβο του ngia, άν θυμάμαι καλά ( δεν το ποστάρω μια και ο συγραφέας δεν το έκανε ).
Κατασκεύασα ένα φύλλο excel υπολογισμού των βασικών διαστάσεων της σχισμοκεραίας που το επισυνάπτω. Από ότι είδα βγάζει νούμερα πολύ κοντά στίς περισσότερες επιτυχημένες υλοποιήσεις.
Παρακαλώ ελέγξτε το. Αν κανείς διαθέτει ή έχει πρόσβαση σε εξοπλισμό ελέγχου και μετρήσεων ( κέρδος στάσιμα κλπ ) ας επικοινωνήσει για βοήθεια. Αν όλα πάνε καλά μπορούμε να οργανώσουμε μια ομαδική.  ::

----------


## sdd

Στα μικροκυματα, το τελικο αποτελεσμα συχνα ουδεμια σχεση εχει με τους υπολογισμους

καποιος με προσβαση σε μηχανουργειο που μπορει να τρυπησει απο DXF η αλλο CAD file format πρεπει να φτιαξει ενα πρωτοτυπο - εκει κολλαει το πραμα 

Η μετρηση της αποδοσης - αφου μπει το feed, δεν θα ειναι δυσκολη υποθεση

(αμα η 8-σλοτ δινει >11 dBi για ομνι και >13dBi για sector στο κεντρικο καναλι ειμαστε ΟΚ 
μπορει βεβαια να υπαρξουν και πιο optimized σχεδιασεις για τα ακρα της μπαντας - καναλια 1 και 12 - σε δευτερη φαση)

Απλα το πανω στοπ που τερματιζει τον κυματοδηγο μπορει να ειναι μεταβλητο +/- μερικα χιλιοστα για βρεθει το ακριβες σημειο τερματισμου του στασιμου κυματος 
(την ωρα που γινεται η μετρηση - η διαφορα θα φανει στην απολαβη)

Αμα δουλεψει το μαραφετι 
(προσοχη, απο την αλλη μερια που γινεται η μετρηση, η grid/panel/cantenna κ.λ.π. πρεπει να ειναι σε οριζοντια πολωση) 
απλως θα βγουν αντιγραφα 

Οι παραγγελιες ειναι εγγυημενες, μην ανησυχεις!!



PS Αυτο το link το εχεις δει? Μπορει να φανει χρησιμο
http://members.iinet.net.au/~mtszolk/wi ... wnpipe.cgi

Σημασια εχουν οι μετρησεις στη ληψη


DXF υπαρχουν εδω

http://bh.udev.org/filez/wireless/WaveGuide/plans/

για καποιον που ξερει Autocad, θα ειναι ευκολο να κανει τις μικρες μετατροπες που απαιτουνται - αναλογα με τις διαστασεις του σωληνα που τελικα θα χρησιμοποιηθει 
(που βεβαια πρεπει να ειναι τυποποιημενο προιον και ευρυτερα διαθεσιμο)

----------


## sdd

by the way - που λεει και ο Κουλουρης - η κεραια μπορει να εχει και λιγοτερα σλοτ, ειδικα αν προκειται να μπει σε Access Point για να εξυπηρετησει κοντινους σταθμους


Με 4 σλοτς, το υπολογιστηρι μου δινει 7 dBi για ομνι, αλλα 20 μοιρες ανοιγμα δεσμης (αντι για 8-9 μοιρες της 8 σλοτ) κα μηκος μονο 400 χλ

Με 3 σλοτς, εχουμε 5.8 dBi και 27 μοιρες (315 χλ μηκος)


Και βεβαια η οριζοντια πολωση της slotted waveguide ειναι οτι πρεπει για σταθμους με PCMCIA/CF κ.λ.π.

----------


## sv9fbj

Slotted waveguide 180 deg 14 dBi

----------


## MAuVE

> Slotted waveguide 180 deg 14 dBi


Τεστάκι παρατηρητικότητας μας κάνεις ;

Δίπολα και από τις δύο πλευρές και 180 μοίρες ; Δεν πάει.

Αυτό το πάνω-πάνω που δείχνει λίγο τσουρούτικο γιατί το έκανες ;
Χάθηκε λίγο μήκος ακόμη να τερματίσει ο κυματοδηγός γλυκά και ωραία.

Το Foufoutas και οι σχισμές είναι μεταξωτυπία ; Δεν φέρνει προς το αυτοκόλλητο.

Αυτά τα ολίγα.

----------


## sv9fbj

Ναι ο κυματοδηγός είναι βαμμένος ηλεκτροστατικά και στις σχισμές έχω κολλήσει αυτοκόλλητο για να μην μπαίνει το νερό. Έχει κενό στην κορυφή 2 cm και τελειώνει ομαλά.  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Καλό αυτό με την ηλεκτροστατική βαφή.
Στις σχισμές δεν πάει η πούδρα, πονηρέ πατενταδόρε ;

Πες μας τώρα για τη χοάνη. Αποτελεί εξάρτημα της ελεικοειδούς ;

Αν όχι, γιατί έχει τετράγωνη διατομή και όχι ορθογωνική ;

Πολλά τεστάκια μας βάζεις.

----------


## lambrosk

::   ::  Κάνα πιο αναλυτικό σχεδιάκι και μετρήσεις παίζουν;  ::

----------


## lefterisstamatoulis

> Ναι ο κυματοδηγός είναι βαμμένος ηλεκτροστατικά και στις σχισμές έχω κολλήσει αυτοκόλλητο για να μην μπαίνει το νερό. Έχει κενό στην κορυφή 2 cm και τελειώνει ομαλά.


Κανένα νεότερο.. Δώσε πληροφορίες!!  ::

----------


## lefterisstamatoulis

Από ότι φαίνεται το καλοκαιράκι και οι Ολυμπιακοί Αγώνες μας έστειλαν στην καταψυξη...  ::  

Άν υπάρχει κάτι καινούργιο περί του θέματος...δώστε τα φώτα σας!

----------


## nvak

Τις καλύτερες slot τις έχει φτιάξει ο enaon απο λαμαρίνα  ::  
έκανα και εγώ μια προσπάθεια για πιό βιομηχανοποιημένη κατασκευή απο αλουμίνιο αλλά δεν πέτυχε. ( ίσως λόγω του ότι ήταν 12 σχισμών )
Περιμένω κάποιες επεμβάσεις στην δικιά μου ( κόντημα).
Αν πετύχει μετά οργανώνουμε ομαδική  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Άντε απο Σεπτέμβριο...

----------


## lefterisstamatoulis

Κανένα νέο από τις slotted waveguide???
Έκανε κανείς τίποτα? 
Τελικά μαγαζιά που να δίνουν αυτό το υλικό, υπάρχουν? Ας κάνουμε μία ανακεφαλαίωση! 
Αξίζει τον κόπο!  ::

----------


## nvak

Τα τελεταία νέα είναι ότι εκτός από sector 180μοιρών σε οριζόντια πόλωση
κάνουν πολύ καλή δουλειά και σαν κατευθυντικές σε κάθετη πόλωση. Έχουν πολύ καλό διαχωρισμό οριζόντιας - κάθετης και αρκετά καλή κατευθυντικότητα.  ::

----------


## etro

για χαρά, (από #3426)
είναι η πρώτη φορά που κάνω post και γενικότερα είμαι νέο μέλος, στο awmn.

έχω κάνει κατασκευή slotted waveguide antenna με 16 slots και χρησιμοποιώντας το σχέδιο του marshal όπως είδα ότι αναφέρατε παραπάνω.

λεπτομέρειες και φωτογραφίες θα ποστάρω αργότερα -μόλις τραβήξω καμία-
είμαστε σε δοκιμές με φίλους και σκανάροντας βλέπω από Πέραμα - Άλιμο και Πειραιά papashark, καθώς σκανάροντας από φίλο κοντά στον billgout βλέπει κάποια ap στο Κολωνάκι,

τελικές μετρήσεις και εικόνες θα έχω μόλις στήσω τον ιστό και ανεβάσω τα ap και το ταρατσόpc.

προσεχώς ......

----------


## lambrosk

::  ΚΑΙ νέος ΚΑΙ ΩΡΑΙΟΣ!!!  ::

----------


## Vigor

> Κάνα πιο αναλυτικό σχεδιάκι και μετρήσεις παίζουν;


*sv9fbj* μας διαβάζεις ακόμα?

----------


## alg0

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
>   Κάνα πιο αναλυτικό σχεδιάκι και μετρήσεις παίζουν; 
> 
> 
> *sv9fbj* μας διαβάζεις ακόμα?


μαλλον οχι ρε γμτ  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Vigor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> ...


Οχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά θέλω να φτιάξω 2 ...
αν και θα πάω στην δοκιμασμένη λύση Nvak με σχέδια σε αλουμινένιο παραλληλόγραμμο με κοπή σε laser....
και εκεί θα βγάλω καμιά 20αριά κομμάτια... (για να έχουμε καλή & λογική τιμή)
αν θέλει κανείς ας πει...

----------

